# Dog Food manufactures list



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

The idea of making a list comes from post in other threads.

This is still work in progress, I'm not an expert on this, but I felt a need for a list.

Feel free to add info or correct mistakes, here's how the info is going to be (you can copy this questions) :



> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> Brand Names:
> 
> Company:
> ...



This the info I have so far:

----------------------------------------------------------------


Brand Names:

1) Propac 2) Earthborn Holistic 3) Sportsmix

Company:

Midwestern Pet Foods

Manufactured by: 
Midwestern Pet Foods


Know Location of Plants:


Has being Involved in recalls? :

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Brand Names: 

1) Eukanuba 2) Iams

Company:

Procter & Gamble Pet Care

Manufactured by: 


Know Location of Plants:

Has being Involved in recalls? :

Yes

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Brand Names: *

1) Pedigree 2) Royal Canin 3) Cesar 


Company:

Mars

Manufactured by:

Know Location of Plants:

Has being Involved in recalls? :

Yes

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Brand Names: *

1) Science Diet 2) Prescription Diet

Company:

Hill’s (Colgate-Palmolive)

Manufactured by:

Hill’s (Colgate-Palmolive)


Know Location of Plants:

Has being Involved in recalls? :

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Brand Names: * 

1) Dog Chow 2) Alpo 3) Beneful 4) Mighty Dog 5) Chef Michaels 
6) Pro Plan 7) Purina One 8) Vetenary Diets 9) Moist and Meaty

Company:
Purina (Nestle) 

Manufactured by:

Purina (Nestle) 

Know Location of Plants:

Has being Involved in recalls? :

Yes

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I just bumped a thread that has a link to the spreadsheet - I think it's called "Who Manufactures your Dog food" - it's about halfway down the main page.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's the link:

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/13760-who-manufactures-your-dog-food.html


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

It would be nice to have a web page that could be updated. i know some is different now, for instance Canidae getting its own plant.

For those who were wondering it says Blue Buffalo is manufactured by CJ Foods, not Diamond.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

xellil said:


> Here's the link:
> 
> http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/13760-who-manufactures-your-dog-food.html





xellil said:


> It would be nice to have a web page that could be updated. i know some is different now, for instance Canidae getting its own plant.
> 
> For those who were wondering it says Blue Buffalo is manufactured by CJ Foods, not Diamond.


Thanks for the link, however I see there's many brands left out in the list,for example I'm sure no one of us would feed Beneful but I know people IRL who do and don't have an idea is made by purina.

It would be nice a list on a website, but I don't know how to do that LOL


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Thanks for the link, however I see there's many brands left out in the list,for example I'm sure no one of us would feed Beneful but I know people IRL who do and don't have an idea is made by purina.
> 
> It would be nice a list on a website, but I don't know how to do that LOL


i know how to do it, but I don't have a website to do it on. 

yes, it's incomplete but you listed some that could be added and then we could update. There just needs to be a convenient place for it.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I have copied and added your information to a new list

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AoijDnRII9nKdG41OVVCb0ptZUVWX0o2cmtvc2NSc0E

If anyone is interested they can PM me their email address and I can add them as an editor to the file - with multiple editors the list won't become outdated so easily, and editors can add people as well. 

I'll try and add more information as well tonight.

Edit: I don;'t know who makes Iams/Eukanuba - PG owns them but i'm still looking for the actual plant that makes it


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I like this idea, but doesn't Whole Dog Journal publish a list once a year?

Brands like Fromm manufactures their own in Wisconsin. NutriSource is one line of food manufactured by a family-owned company called Tuffy's in Minnesota, and the list goes on and on.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> I like this idea, but doesn't Whole Dog Journal publish a list once a year?
> 
> Brands like Fromm manufactures their own in Wisconsin. NutriSource is one line of food manufactured by a family-owned company called Tuffy's in Minnesota, and the list goes on and on.


No idea about that journal, never heard of it - assuming most people don't read it - thus the value of a once a year list seems minimal in my eyes.

Added those brands to the list.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I know of Whole Dog Journal and I think it's pretty good but I haven't read it very often.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> I have copied and added your information to a new list
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AoijDnRII9nKdG41OVVCb0ptZUVWX0o2cmtvc2NSc0E
> 
> ...



Thank you for the help, the multiples editors for the web page is a good idea, that way the page can be up to date. :thumb:



PDXdogmom said:


> I like this idea, but doesn't Whole Dog Journal publish a list once a year?
> 
> Brands like Fromm manufactures their own in Wisconsin. NutriSource is one line of food manufactured by a family-owned company called Tuffy's in Minnesota, and the list goes on and on.



Never heard of that book, it sounds interesting.


----------



## Igandwhippetlover (Feb 20, 2012)

Here is what Solid Gold sent me:

Solid Gold Health Products for Pets, Inc.
I'll try to get answers to all your questions in here. Solid Gold is a small company. We do not produce enough food to operate our own manufacturing plant without having to bring on other companies, essentially becoming a co-packer ourselves. We have never claimed to make our own food. We have been open with who manufacturers of all our products. There may have been a very short period of time way back in the 70's or 80's that Sissy had her own small mill here but I can't verify that. I'll verify with her tomorrow. We moved production of all the dry foods we had at the time to Diamond in 2002/2003. While there we expanded our line with the addition of many new foods including the bison foods, grain free foods, etc. In early 2011 we switched the majority of our production to Crosswinds Pet Foods in Kansas. Crosswinds currently makes these Solid Gold products: SunDancer, Barking at the Moon, MMillennia, Holistique Blendz, Indigo Moon, Katz-n-Flocken and Hundchen Flocken Puppy. None of these formulas have been made at Diamond since roughly late 2010. We continued to contract with Diamond to produce WolfKing, WolfCub, Just a Wee Bit (all our bison foods) and Hund-N-Flocken. Crosswinds is set to start production of Hund-n-Flocken in a few weeks.


----------

